# Haunt's Belfry 2009



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Even though Colorado got blasted with snow a majority of the haunt went up thanks to a lot of back breaking snow removal.


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

I love it - such attention to detail . Next year we would definitely like to stop by and see your haunt !


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I have that same bat skel-animal!

Not only a nice haunt, but a very well done video presentation. I'm totally envious of your skills (bows down).


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Awesome video and display. I love how you started the video. Great job!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Wow!!!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Awesome haunt and video. Very well done.


----------



## salem (Nov 7, 2009)

Great video and an awesome haunt! I'm south of you and had part of that weather come thru and made outdoor work a bit chilly. My hat's off to you for getting it done despite the weather. You rocked it.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

VERY nicely made video. Some of those shots are quite beautiful.


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Great job Haunti.....the snow shovel on the grave digger nice touch! hey that gives me an idea


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

VERY NICE work Haunti


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

The lab came out great haunti. Love all the detail in the set, the tools, the beakers, the bubbles, and crawling hand! Glad you were able to beat back the snow enough to put on the show!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Wow! That rocked. Inclement weather be damned, nothing stops the Hauntiholic!

Not only was that a great haunt, but that video was a total work of art. Bravo. You rock, Haunti.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Fantastic video, love the intro. Awesome attention to details, the lab is fantastic. Glad all that snow wasn't able to stop you.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

What an awesome haunt! Your attention to detail is exquisite, it reminds me of a movie set. Great video production too! What music did you use? I love it.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

nixie said:


> What an awesome haunt! Your attention to detail is exquisite, it reminds me of a movie set. Great video production too! What music did you use? I love it.


Thanks nixie! The music was by Chris Vrenna (keyboardist for Marilyn Manson and formerly the drummer for Nine Inch Nails) and it's called "Flying on the Wings of Steam". The music came from the game American McGee's Alice.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Kick ass, H!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

I love the mad scientist area. You did fantastic as usual. The video was very nicely done. I wish mine was that good.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

WOW! What a fabulous display AND video!!!!! Hauntie, every year I've watched you grow in your propbuilding skills and creativity. Every year I'm more impressed than the last. This year you had horrid weather issues and still pulled off an absolutely stunning display. I stand, applaud, and raise a glass to you....well done Hauntie, VERY well done!


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Awesome job there Haunti.. wow havent heard that in a long time.. i should find that game again..


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

You do amazing work Heather, well done.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

You take the mad scientist display to a new level Well Done! great video too!


----------



## Ripper666 (Nov 12, 2009)

Great Lab scene! I really like your lab equipment and Jacob's Ladder!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words everyone!

Ripper - I watched your video. Very nice set up.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Great! Tell me about the bubbly tubes thing...howz it work??


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

debbie5 said:


> Great! Tell me about the bubbly tubes thing...howz it work??


It's two aquarium air pumps, tubing, some air stones and submersible LED lights.


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

VERY cool! love the lab!!everything looks awesome


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Fantastic Haunti! 

All of the details are great and the vid rocked!


----------

